# Help! Computer doesn't detect MP3 player.



## jenny_rose (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm having trouble connecting my Toshiba Gigabeat media player to my computer for synchronization. I've had the player for almost a year, and it's always worked seamlessly when I've connected it via USB to my HP notebook and synchronized with Windows Media Player. Now, out of the blue, my computer has stopped recognizing the player when I plug it in. It shows me a brief alert that it's detected a USB device, but within seconds, the alert disappears. At this point, the device doesn't show up in Windows Media Player or even Windows Explorer.

Anyone have any ideas? I've tried reinstalling my driver and software, changing my USB cables and ports... Now I'm just stuck. I really appreciate whatever help you can send my way!! Thanks so much.

-Jenny


----------



## Orion 3 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm having a similar problem. I was in the middle of syncing, it finished and the next thing I know it says that no device is connected. I'm wondering if the USB connect is dead on the gigabeat or not because my computer is recognizing other flash players I have. I'm having a similar problem with an old Creative Zen Micro. The problems with it started about the same time as your post but my gigabeat worked fine until this past weekend.


----------



## Orion 3 (Feb 20, 2008)

BTW - I'm running Windows XP Media Center 2005 on a Toshiba Satelite. Since it has happened to two different brands of MP3 players that are compatible with Napster, I wonder if there has been an "upgrade" in software somewhere that has screwed this up.


----------

